

Django 1.8 alpha 1 released - pythonist
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2015/jan/16/django-18-alpha-1-released/

======
jsmeaton
The release notes don't fully cover the story, but the internals of the ORM
are getting some major refactoring. Lots of string wrangling code is being
pushed down into expression nodes, which should make it a lot easier to build
new features, fix bugs, and actually understand what's happening in the ORM.

